

Ask HN: Some ideas for undertenner.com? - WorldMover

I've had the domain undertenner.com for a while and it's been a search site for products under ten pounds or dollars<p>I'm now thinking about using the domain for something else but I am not sure what the best alternative is, so some ideas would be appreciated<p>I've been thinking about showing daily deals that are under $10, or showing products from major sites that under $10, or maybe just clearance items that are now under $10<p>Does anyone have any other suggestions? What do you think is the best approach?
======
namank
Twitter could be called under140.com

My point you don't have to restrict yourself to money as the scale.

-site for videos under 10 minutes. -site for pitches under 10 seconds (this has HUGE potential). -site exclusively for shoes under size 10. -github for music/ringtones (all under 10 seconds). allow editing/merging/mashing -groupon type site where 9 people buy something and tenth one gets it for free.

------
AwesomeTogether
a dating site that only accepts people if they are less than a perfect 10. The
opposite of beautifulpeople.com

~~~
WorldMover
Thanks for the suggestion - it sounds interesting, but will people be
embarrassed to be on it? Also there is the chicken and egg problem with dating
sites which will be difficult to overcome

~~~
AwesomeTogether
I didn't think anyone'd like it but I threw it out there anyways. Because it's
a kind of a young person's name when it refers to money (who else says
"tenner"), I'd maybe consider a directory/search engine of restaurants/bars
that offer meals under ten bucks. Aim for students. They're always broke and
hungry

~~~
WorldMover
The student directory idea is really good, I am going to look into this

~~~
AwesomeTogether
Hey, if you need a help in the future send me an email.
awesometogether@gmail.com

------
buzpnick2
A dating site for people under the age of ten? Seriously, I think that's a
great idea. A dating site for t(w)eens. Very unorthodox but let's be honest,
that has potential.

